# Silver Star: New York to Tampa



## Shanghai (Feb 19, 2011)

*Trip Report: New York Penn to Tampa, Florida, Feb 4 5, 2011.*

One of my wifes favorite aunts was seriously ill in Tallahassee, Florida, so we decided to visit her in the hospital and also visit two of my college roommates who have moved to Florida. The weather forecast for Northern New Jersey and New York City was more snow and ice, so we went to the city the day before our journey and spent the night in a hotel near Penn Station.

We checked our luggage the day before departure at the Amtrak baggage counter.

We walked from our hotel to Penn Station and went to the Acela Lounge. The Silver Star departure was on time. We were in Bedroom A in Car 9111. Walter was our SCA.

About one hour out of New York, I received a telephone call on my cell phone advising

us that my wifes aunt has passed away during the night, so we had to change our

plans to attend the funeral. After several phone calls, we rearranged our itinerary.

The trip was uneventful. We had lunch and dinner in the dining car. Both were good and we had very good service. I also had time to play with my new netbook computer. My eyes and fingers had to adjust to a smaller screen and keyboard.

We arrived in Orlando on schedule and we stepped off the train. It was warm there but

again, not hot. I looked around for our Pennyk but she was not there!! We proceeded

onto Tampa arriving slightly behind schedule after backing into the station. The

Tampa station has been refurbished and is very good looking.

We took a taxi to the airport to get our rental car, then drove to Sarasota and to our hotel.

After our travels throughout Florida, we returned to Tampa and checked our luggage for the trip home. We arrived at the station at 5:00pm for a scheduled 5:42pm departure. At 5:30, the station agent announced the train would be late due to CSX track work and our new departure time would be 6:00pm. The train arrived at 6:35pm. There were nearly 100 passengers waiting to board, and we were all asked to check in with the Conductor at the station gate and then go to the boarding platform to board the train when it arrived. There were only five of us who boarded the sleepers and the rest were coach passengers.

Our SCA, Bianca, told us to go to the dining car for our dinner. I chose a shrimp scampi, which was not to my liking and my wife chose chicken. After dinner, we returned to our bedroom for the night.

I awoke at 6:18am after a good night's sleep. I went for breakfast as my wife continued to sleep. She later joined me in the diner. We continued to be one hour behind schedule. The train was moving fast. The trip was pleasant and we met most of the people from the sleepers in the dining car. The Dining Car Attendant came to our room shortly after 3:00pm asking if we wanted a light dinner. We were called to the diner after departing Baltimore and we were finished at Philadelphia. We arrived in New York Penn Station at 8:00pm, about 45 minutes behind schedule. Overall, the trip was enjoyable.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 19, 2011)

Good Report Dick. I am glad you were able to visit Florida when NJ was really cold (even though we had a few cold days while you were here - especially in Tallahassee, which is more like South Georgia). Even though I did not get to meet you at the station, I was able to meet you and your wife for dinner last Saturday night - and enjoyed it. Thanks.

BTW - it was over 80 degrees here today. :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Dick!






I have not been to Tampa's Union Station in years. I would like to see it now that it's refurbished!

Penny - Don't rub it in!



(BTW - Our weather's being sent to ORL just for you to enjoy!



)


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave, the refurbishment of the Tampa station was done

a few years ago, but remains in very good condition.

We waited for the Silver Star for two hours there and

were quite comfortable.

Penny, we received 3 inches of new snow last night.

I had to clear my driveway this morning. The weatherman

said the snow would be followed by rain, but the rain

did not make it to my house!! Temperature: 30 degrees.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 21, 2011)

:hi: Dick: Sounds like yall returned North too soon based on the weather that Penny speaks of! :lol: Dont think the birds have left heading North, it's still winter up yalls way, Spring here!


----------



## pennyk (Feb 21, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Sorry for your loss Dick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, if you tried to send your weather down here - it did not work. It is in the 80's. There were people swimming in my condo (unheated) pool when I went home for lunch and I had to use my car air conditioning today. :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2011)

pennyk said:


> and I had to use my car air conditioning today. :giggle:


Me too! So I could defrost the windshield!


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Feb 27, 2011)

This is the ideal time of year here near Orlando. Hi temps near or a bit above 80, lows upper 50's to low 60s. Back to shorts and t-shirts!! Gotta Love It!!

Well, no shorts and t-shirts this morning - have a church service to play.. Hi pennyk - we're in Casselberry. Good trip report, Dick - condolences on the loss of your wife's aunt. We lost a long-time much-loved parishioner this week, playing the memorial service for him this coming Tuesday..


----------



## Sbaitso (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the trip report. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 27, 2011)

AmtrakWPK said:


> This is the ideal time of year here near Orlando. Hi temps near or a bit above 80, lows upper 50's to low 60s. Back to shorts and t-shirts!! Gotta Love It!!
> 
> Well, no shorts and t-shirts this morning - have a church service to play.. Hi pennyk - we're in Casselberry. Good trip report, Dick - condolences on the loss of your wife's aunt. We lost a long-time much-loved parishioner this week, playing the memorial service for him this coming Tuesday..


Hi AmtrakWPK, over 80 right now, certainly warm enough for shorts today (but probably would not work for church). Thank goodness for air conditioning. Sorry to hear about your loss also.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 28, 2011)

Shorts and 80º here in RI too! So glad I stayed inside today!



(But it was in the 50's with heavy rain.)


----------



## AlanB (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually both time I blew through Kingston it wasn't raining heavily. In fact on the southbound trip it wasn't raining at all.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 2, 2011)

It must have been a small storm band located directly over CTE. :angry2:


----------

